# lost four wheel drive on a grizzly 660



## bobbywoot

having 4x4 problems with my sons grizzly 660. will not engage front wheels; indicator lights come on and i can hear the actuator engage, it will lock the front diff when the locker is on. thats the only the front wheels will pull.


----------



## Polaris425

blown fuse maybe?


----------



## xplay

Sounds like you need to get an old polaris and make a mud bike out of it. HA,HA


----------



## sookiesmacker

Sounds like a handlebar switch problem to me. When you lock it, it overides or makes the 4x4 engauge via the locker button.

JMO.


Get a new switch and you'll be back into the "Po-Po Tow Service" again.

:rockn::rockn:


----------

